# Looking for LAN privacy



## scytheye (May 23, 2008)

Hi - My PC is conected to a Linksys Router, model WRT54G via ethernet cable. The Linksys is connected to a cable modem from comcast. 

I have read that my network activity is NOT safe from the other computers (one wireless, one not) on the home LAN. I don't have the password for the router nor the username but have access to the router. There is no server here at the house. I was having some problems connecting to the network and Linksys gave me these settings which fixed the problem, but I want to be sure I'm shielded from nosy roommates. 

How can I secure my network activity against snooping? 

I am running a firewall, 
Zone Alarm 6.1.744.001
and I do not have the ability to upgrade Windows. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

If you're running a software firewall you're potected to a degree. Other options might be utilizing encryption wherever possible (ssh port forwarding is something that works well) or adding yet another physical router/firewall inbetween your PC and the Linksys. This would in effect let you control access on your LAN (the one behind your added firewall). One word of caution, if you do other things such as VPN and/or access weird ports on the web, some apps may not place nicely with this type of physical setup.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Take a look at GRC's ShieldsUP! test to test your connection's basic security.

Also take a look at our PC Safety and Security thread for more information.


----------

